# Unkown Scifi Series PLZ HELP



## Ichey103 (Apr 11, 2007)

I was siiting around today and rememberd and an old scifi series that i once watched i believe on the scifi  channel (maybe not) i can remember bits and pieces of different eipsodes but can remember the name of the series can anyone help


it aired in the late 90s around 97-99 maybe and the main story gos that people landed or crashed on a planet and they need to get to the other side of the contenent and so they traveled like a caravan to get to the east contenent.


if you need more just ask


----------



## Talysia (Apr 11, 2007)

Could it be Earth 2?  (At least, I think that's what it's called.)  I remember a show like that that used to air on the sci-fi channel.


----------



## manephelien (Apr 11, 2007)

Sounds like Earth 2 to me, except that the show originally aired in 1994-95 in the US. Earth 2 on IMDBhttp://www.imdb.com/title/tt0108758/


----------



## Parson (Apr 15, 2007)

Earth 2 definitely. After they got to the planet the show went into a tailspin and crashed much like they did. IMHO


----------



## Serin (Apr 15, 2007)

I'm going for Earth 2 as well. I seem to remember there were aliens that were rock people as I called them, as they could just drop down into the earth, and there was a little boy who they were interested in.  If I have got this wrong please forgive me.


----------



## Dave (Apr 16, 2007)

I immediately thought of Earth 2 too!

It's a pity it was cancelled because although it was slow to begin with, it had just begun to get interesting with some unexplained threads and those 'rock people' that appeared out of the ground.


----------

